# Mesenteric arteriogram - When coding for a mesenteric



## mwrtwinboys@epbfi.com (Oct 6, 2015)

When coding for a mesenteric arteriogram do you code 75726 once or do do code it 3 times? Once for sma, then again for celiac with mod-59, then again for ima with mod 59?

Thanks,

Marsha


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Oct 6, 2015)

mwrtwinboys@epbfi.com said:


> When coding for a mesenteric arteriogram do you code 75726 once or do do code it 3 times? Once for sma, then again for celiac with mod-59, then again for ima with mod 59?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Marsha



You code it with the modifier -59.  However, 75726 can only be used three times.  
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

